# Top-bar hive flipped over by the wind! (January 8th, Wake Forest, NC)



## Andhors (Dec 7, 2018)

Good strong hive with little damage. In my experience (none) they’ll do fine. But do put them back in the box.


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

crazy, the winds been whipping here in the Piedmont of NC too.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Are you sure it was the wind and not vandals? That hive looks like it should have some weight to it. It was sitting some 10" or so from the cinder blocks. The lid was still oriented properly, also upside down, and virtually under it. I would think that wind would have moved the lid first, and then the hive should have tumbled off the blocks.


----------



## HaplozygousNut (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't know for certain. But, as ifixoldhouses said above, we did get unusual winds the night before. I did not think the winds were strong enough to flip a hive, but on the edge of a forest the winds might be channeled especially strong. I had a lot of bricks on top of the lid, a few dozen maybe, which might explain why the lid did not fly off until the whole hive flipped with it.


----------

